# lil oscar



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hes recently fallen ill after a vaccination so hes had to go back to the vets, thankfully his medicine pushed him back to a fully healthy boy! Also my mother has started this diet that says she can eat loads of chicken but not the skin, couldnt say if that was right or not but guess whos been getting all that chicken skin? oscars very happy with this  We've had a great day today, ive been chasing him around the house and he loves this game, just giggles his head off like a man person, well as long as they are happy eh?  Can anyone suggest cheaper ways to get chicken? cant go wrong if you can get it cheaper


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you can get him a bag of smart price chicken breast if he likes chicken, with you having just him it wont cost loads either.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

thats not too bad, how much do you know? supermarkets can get expensive so when its cheap i grab loads  i dont want him to not have any because he enjoys it so much


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oscar1658 said:


> thats not too bad, how much do you know? supermarkets can get expensive so when its cheap i grab loads  i dont want him to not have any because he enjoys it so much


think its 3.99 for a 1kg bag


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

not too bad, ive found asda are doing a bag of drumsticks and thighs for 1.75 lately, laat bag i bought had 11 pieces


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oscar1658 said:


> not too bad, ive found asda are doing a bag of drumsticks and thighs for 1.75 lately, laat bag i bought had 11 pieces


yeah if he will eat the bone and chicken raw thats better for him, if you wanted breast though id say that was best. (for the price) Aldi may sell chicken portions cheap.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

its strange as he wouldnt eat it cooked, i could see its the same as us, ill have to look  how have you and your lot been dkdream?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oscar1658 said:


> its strange as he wouldnt eat it cooked, i could see its the same as us, ill have to look  how have you and your lot been dkdream?


they're all great thanks, I am sorry Oscar has been poorly, Frisby has been for a Vasectomy so in 10 weeks time he should have some girl friends, well one untill we see if she has any kits.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

haha bless him


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww Oscar is such a cutie, Ive been following his health problems on the other ferret forum, so glad hes over the worst and back to his cheeky self . I give chicken to my three fairly regularly, have you got a pet shop nearby that sells the prize choice minces, or any other chicken mince? They are seem to go down really well with my lot and usually only about 80p for a pack. I get the rest from the supermarket, I get wings, portions and legs, although Hunter hasn't had a leg yet and the sandys struggle to finish one.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

hes only had the prize choice chicken necks for 4.50 for a 2kg bag, i resent paying that price as its alittle steep i think, i must try that chickin mince though for that price  hes better now yes, it mustve been the chicken skin overload? as he gets chicken 8/10 times but only alittle skin on the drumstick but sudenly bucket loads of just the skin! hes gobbled it down well but yeah  shows how sensitive they are if it is the cause


----------

